

Top 10 reasons why your startup needs a Board of Advisors - nreece
http://startupnotions.blogspot.com/2007/08/your-startup-needs-advisors.html

======
pg
Top 2 reasons you don't:

1\. How many startups you admire have one?

2\. Investors and board members should already be doing this.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Another reason you don't: it can be a big time sink and the marginal benefit
for spending your time on it is probably not higher than on a bunch of other
things.

